# Kastele



## oloekis

Terve,

What does this sentence mean? : Rahasade ei kastele

This is the title of one of the Aku Ankan pocket books. I get the "rahasade ei" part, which means "money rain does not..." (figuratively). But I am so lost with this "kastele".
The dictionary says it's _Indicative present connegative form of _*kastella,* "to wet". But, "Money rain does not wet"? I don't get it. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Määränpää

"Money rain does not make you wet" ( = money rain is nicer than normal rain)

In the cover picture, it's raining money.


----------



## oloekis

Does "kastellla" also imply "to make" in addition to "to wet"?
Or does "kastella" mean "to make somebody wet"?


----------



## Määränpää

littlemonyou said:


> Does "kastellla" also imply "to make" in addition to "to wet"?
> Or does "kastella" mean "to make somebody wet"?


----------



## Spongiformi

In addition to the usually negative meaning of getting wet, _"kastella" _also means "to water". To water the flowers. "_Kastella kukat_." Thus it differs from the English word.


----------

